# 'make buildworld' failure while upgrading from source



## olafz (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi,

this is one of my test machines running 11.2-RELEASE. I am trying to do a src only upgrade to 11.3-RELEASE, but 'make buildworld' fails:


```
cc -O2 -pipe -DNDEBUG -std=gnu99 -fstack-protector-strong -Wsystem-headers -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wunused-parameter -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Winline -Wnested-externs -Wredundant-decls -Wold-style-definition -Wno-pointer-sign -Wformat=2 -Wno-format-extra-args -Wmissing-variable-declarations -Wthread-safety -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Qunused-arguments  -o rpc.rquotad rquotad.o   -lrpcsvc  -lutil
rquotad.o: In function `rquota_service_2':
rquotad.c:(.text+0x444): undefined reference to `xdr_ext_getquota_args'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** Error code 1
```

Any idea what's going on here?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2019)

What source are you using? And what's in /etc/make.conf and/or /etc/src.conf?


----------



## olafz (Jul 31, 2019)

The source is 11.3-RELEASE. Please see the attached src.conf and make.conf files. With these, I had built the 11.2-RELEASE system without a problem.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2019)

I suspect it's the `WITHOUT_QUOTAS` that's causing it.


----------

